# Custom rod builders?



## MSU Marksman (Oct 2, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to go to get a custom rod built? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FEEL-N-LUCKY (Oct 12, 2009)

Get ahold of Captain Matt Z of EYE'S & Z'S Charter service, he builds all my custom muskie & walleye rods, if you can't find his web site e mail me and i will give you his number.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Get a hold of Steve Clark at Midwest Custom Fly Rods, he just put together a switch rod for me. He does great work. Here is the website:

http://www.midwestcustomflyrods.com/


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Try Nick Coleman of Bent Creek Custom Rods.

www.bentcreekflyrods.net

He's wrapped a couple of rods for me and a buddy and his workmanship and customer relations is second to none I.M.H.O


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Give my brother a try in Shelby Michigan. (not Shelby TWSP) He has been in the business for 30 years.

Eilers Rod Shop
231-861-0086

Tell him his older brother told you to call


----------



## MSU Marksman (Oct 2, 2005)

multibeard said:


> Give my brother a try in Shelby Michigan. (not Shelby TWSP) He has been in the business for 30 years.
> 
> Eilers Rod Shop
> 231-861-0086
> ...



Your brother doesn't have an email by chance?


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

I can tell ya where not to go.....stay far away from James yonkers 
"thesteelheadsniper"... owes ppl a lot of money and rods... lives in Kzoo area


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

MSU Marksman said:


> Your brother doesn't have an email by chance?


Sorry he is not into computers. He is doing a show in the near future but I can not remember where. Will call today and let you know. Seems like maybe Hastings

Where are you from?


----------



## MSU Marksman (Oct 2, 2005)

multibeard said:


> Sorry he is not into computers. He is doing a show in the near future but I can not remember where. Will call today and let you know. Seems like maybe Hastings
> 
> Where are you from?


I"m actually in Lansing now, but I travel to Pentwater on a regular basis, right pass Shelby.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The show my brother will be at is in Hastings at the expo center (I think) On Oct 24th and 25th.

MSU give my brother a call if you plan on stopping as he is sometimes not around the shop. Generally Tues through Fri and Satuday till noon.


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

Build one yourself if you can... Its a load of fun and the satisfaction when you're fishing with a rod you built is great.. 

I believe Gander Mountain in Flint will be having classes again this year. Jerry Regan used to teach it but I think he is just helping with it now because he has a lot of other obligations... TFO was selling blanks for the class at a real good price too. Just a thought..


----------

